# The Minor Prophets by E. B. Pusey



## AV1611 (Nov 11, 2007)

This may be a daft question but has anyone read E. B. Pusey's _The Minor Prophets with a Commentary Explanatory and Practical, and Introductions to the several Books_?

Minor Prophets - A Commentary Explanatory and Practical: Volume 1 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library
Minor Prophets A Commentary Explanatory and Practical: Volume 2 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

Thoughts? 

EDIT: I found Spurgeon's comments:

_All authorities speak of this work with great respect and so would we; but it is evident that Dr. Pusey is far too much swayed by patristic and mediaeval commentators. _

also

_To Dr. Pusey's work on Daniel all subsequent writers must be deeply indebted, however much they may differ from him in other departments of theological study._


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> This may be a daft question but has anyone read E. B. Pusey's _The Minor Prophets with a Commentary Explanatory and Practical, and Introductions to the several Books_?
> 
> Minor Prophets - A Commentary Explanatory and Practical: Volume 1 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library
> Minor Prophets A Commentary Explanatory and Practical: Volume 2 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library
> ...



Pusey was an Anglo-Catholic wasn't he? However, his commentaries seem to be highly rated. In some sense, it would appear that James Jordan is his modern day equivalent.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 12, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Pusey was an Anglo-Catholic wasn't he? However, his commentaries seem to be highly rated. In some sense, it would appear that James Jordan is his modern day equivalent.



*1.* He became the leader of the Tractarians after Newman converted to Rome.

*2.* He was a Hebrew scholar and well respected in that regard.

*3.* He was not "Anglo-Catholic" in the modern sense. He rebuked the ritualists of his day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Pusey was an Anglo-Catholic wasn't he? However, his commentaries seem to be highly rated. In some sense, it would appear that James Jordan is his modern day equivalent.
> ...



Thanks for the info.

Was he a high-church evangelical like Gladstone (who claimed to be Augustinian)?


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Was he a high-church evangelical like Gladstone (who claimed to be Augustinian)?



From what I have read of him I would have to say no although he and Gladstone were friends (to what extent I am not 100% sure though)...but you can find a fair bit about him here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info.
> ...




Thanks for the link, I will have to put it on my blog.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 13, 2007)

From what I have read, he and the tractarians were roman with a slightly different flavor. I have yet to find anything in his writings to be worth the price of the meal. But that is me


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> From what I have read, he and the tractarians were roman with a slightly different flavor. I have yet to find anything in his writings to be worth the price of the meal. But that is me




Have you read his work on Daniel?

C. H. Spurgeon:



> To Dr. Pusey's work on Daniel all subsequent writers must be deeply indebted, however much they may differ from him in other departments of theological study.


----------

